# Coding Dual Chamber Pacemaker



## abid (Jun 21, 2011)

Please help, new to cardiology billing and need to know how to correctly bill this procedure!
Thank u in advance for any help! 


PROCEDURE:
Permanent dual chamber pacemaker placement, right subclavian.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:
After written and informed consent, 1% lidocaine was injected over right deltopectoral groove and deep dissection was made to make a pacemaker pocket. Subsequently, deep dissection was made to make a pacemaker pocket. Subsequently, a right subclavian vein was entered without difficulty. After this seven sheaths were placed into the right subclavian vein one after the other, active screw in lead was then placed into right atrium and ventricular lead was placed into right ventricle. Pressures were checked and pacemaker pocket was flushed with Ancef antibiotic solution. Pacemaker leads were then connected, pacemaker generator, and the generator was placed into the pacemaker pocket. Pacemaker pocket was then closed. No complications were observed. Pacemaker is Medtronic DDDR 01, atrial lead is 5076, ventricular lead is 4074, right atrium 0.5 milliseconds 1.3 volts, 2.6 MA, 645 OHMS, P— wave of 1.2 mV, right ventricle 0.5 milliseconds, 0.5 volts one MA, 892 OHMS, R—wave of 7.8 my.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 21, 2011)

Please code 33208 - dual chamber pacemaker.


----------



## abid (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been told to also bill a 71090 code with the 33208? Is that correct and would it need a modifier??


----------



## twizzle (Jun 22, 2011)

*Fluoroscopy*

Fluoroscopy is normally used when the leads(s) are placed and billed as 71090-26. As it is not mentioned in your op report you cannot bill it.


----------

